# Best RCR123 3.6V on the market:



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm having a hard time picking one, any recommendations would be wecolmed.

I'm looking for the highest "true" mAh measure possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TJZ (Jan 8, 2007)

The highest capacity RCR123 3.6V rechargeable battery that
I have found anywhere is 900mAh. There is a 1000mAh battery
out there but is say's: 
"The normal output of this product is less than 1000mAh, 
you will be disappointed if you want exactly 1000mAh".

So 900 mAh is still the highest anywhere than I know of.

I have and been using Battery Station RCR123 3.6V 900mAh
rechargeable batteries with great results! No problems at all
with them either using them in a single or dual battery CR123 flashlight.
This battery is protected but not regulated. 
Other reviews of this battery are good on this site.

I can give you some runtimes with these batteries for my Fenix P1,
P1D CE, and Huntlight FT01PJ XR-E Cree P4 if you are interested.
Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 8, 2007)

TJZ said:


> The highest capacity RCR123 3.6V rechargeable battery that
> I have found anywhere is 900mAh. There is a 1000mAh battery
> out there but is say's:
> "The normal output of this product is less than 1000mAh,
> ...


 Thanks a lot man!

I'll be using these batteries in high-drain incandescent flashlights, so a decent capacity is important. So where I can read some reviews on these Battery Station 900 mAh's? Is there any other brand should I consider?


BTW, what's the difference between protected and regulated li-ion? I thought there were only protected and unprotected li-ions on the market...

Cheers.


----------



## Qben (Jan 8, 2007)

A runtime on the P1D-CE with that battery would be great! I assume they can be charged in AW's new charger?


----------



## chevrofreak (Jan 8, 2007)

Be careful when comparing claimed capacity, most of the time it isn't accurate.


----------



## Glen C (Jan 8, 2007)

Do a search on Silverfox here, he has some of the best battery information I have seen.


----------



## JanCPF (Jan 8, 2007)

As far as I know nobody has been able to confirm more than about 650-700 mAh. As Chevrofreak mentioned, be careful with the claimed numbers.

Here is Silverfox's battery shootout. Look a little down on the page to find the RCR123 tests. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/117117

Jan


----------



## TJZ (Jan 8, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic, The difference between protected and regulated li-ion.

1. Protected batteries will give you protection against
Over-Discharge, Over-Charge, Short Circuit & Over-Current.

2. Regulated li-ion have a built in voltage regulation.

A good example is the 3.0V batteries.
Initial cell voltage of the battery will be 3.6V-3.9v off the charger.
When under load the built in voltage regulation switches to 3.0V-3.2V within 12ms.
Incandescent flashlights are not recommended as they probably will burn
out because it takes 12ms to drop from 3.6V-3.9v to 3.0v.
I see warnings all over the internet about this. Good for LED flashlights,
bad for Incandescent flashlights unless the bulb can handle the higher
voltage until the voltage regulation kicks in.

Protected li-ion's don't have the built in voltage regulation.
There better for higher current drain applications because the 
batteries with the built in voltage regulation can't handle 
the higher current drain very well (if at all) and can trip the safety circuit
and shut down the battery.
I wouldn't use them for high current flashlights especially using them 
on high-drain incandescent flashlights as the protection circuit might 
shut them down to protect the battery as it thinks it is a short if 
you go above the maximum current output of the voltage regulation circuit.

Most or all of the regulated li-ion's are also protected.
Over-Discharge, Over-Charge, Short Circuit & Over-Current protection.

Try doing a search on this site for Battery Station Reviews,
Rechargeable RCR123 batteries, RCR123 batteries, etc.
There are many good reviews including Battery Station and others.

Other test's I found on the internet were:
The BatteryStation R-CR123 cells would not go above 2.0 amps.
The Powerizer batteries are good right through 2.5amps.
So this should give you an idea.


----------



## TJZ (Jan 8, 2007)

Qben, Here are my runtimes with the Battery Station 3.6V 900mAh 
Rechargeable Batteries with the Fenix P1D CE.

53 Minutes on High
1hr 16 min on Medium
Low not tested yet. Others have got over 7 hours.

Be careful with what chargers on what batteries you use.
3.0V, 3.6V, 3.7V use different chargers and the Amperage
must match also.

Match the battery voltage and amperage with the charger.

EX: Don't use an 900mAh charger on a 750mAh battery, it could blow up
due to overcharge. Protection circuits may or may not stop it.

A 3.6/3.7 V charger on a 3.0V battery could blow up the battery, due
to overcharge. Protection circuits may or may not stop it.
If the new AW Charger is for 3.6V and 900mAh it should work 
but I would check first. 
I would contact Kevin at batterystation.com and ask him first.
It is there battery so they should be able to tell you if the AW charger
is safe to use or not.

Here are some more runtime tests for you on CPF with other rechargeable batteries.
There close to the Battery Station runtimes I got.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/146689


----------



## Mike abcd (Jan 9, 2007)

TJZ said:


> Qben, Here are my runtimes with the Battery Station 3.6V 900mAh
> Rechargeable Batteries with the Fenix P1D CE.
> 
> 53 Minutes on High
> ...



Is the 53 minutes on high a typo? I haven't seen anybody else get near that.

The runs of 7 hours on low were with "3.0 V" RCR123. The normal 3.7 V RCR123 run times on low would probably be far less since most of the battery's capacity gets depleted at much higher power in direct drive.

Mike


----------



## TJZ (Jan 9, 2007)

Mike abcd, Sorry 53 minutes was for my P1.
48 minutes on high is my highest runtime
with my Fenix P1D CE.
I get constant 47-48 minutes runtimes every time.
Did this several times at least already.
These batteries have been charged and discharged
many many times so they are at there full capacity.

I get 18-22 minutes runtime on high with my Tenergy 3.0V 900mAh 
regulated and protected batteries and 1hr 12min on Medium (default).
Not bad, plus ALL my modes work!

Maybe I will do a runtime on low also soon.
This will take some time as I have to do it 3 times 
to get a good average I believe.
I think it will be in the 4-5 hour range, will see....


----------



## droeun (Feb 11, 2009)

Are these any good?

http://www.batteryjunction.com/4parc390reli.html


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 11, 2009)

droeun said:


> Are these any good?
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/4parc390reli.html


I'd never use any Li-Ion that is 3 volts. Choose regular Li-Ions which are 3.6 or 3.7 volts.


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 11, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I'd never use any Li-Ion that is 3 volts. Choose regular Li-Ions which are 3.6 or 3.7 volts.


Depends on what light they are being used in.

3.6/3.7 volt RCR123s will toast some lights.


----------



## droeun (Feb 11, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Depends on what light they are being used in.
> 
> 3.6/3.7 volt RCR123s will toast some lights.



Was looking for something for an Olight M20 R2


----------



## craigshipp (Feb 21, 2012)

Black Rose said:


> Depends on what light they are being used in.
> 
> 3.6/3.7 volt RCR123s will toast some lights.



Can I use Ultrafire 3.7 volt RCR123 batteries in my JETBeam TC-R2, Sunwayman V10R, D series EagleTac lights and a 4Sevens Mini 123?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Feb 21, 2012)

Craig, you didn't have to revive a 5-year-old thread that had nothing to do with your topic... Yours is a fine topic on its own!

In any case, my suggestion is to learn how to answer that question yourself. Figuring each RCR123 is 4.2 V, count how many batteries you're using in series, and make sure the light can handle at least 4.2V for each battery. So the voltage range should be at least up to 4.2V for one battery, 8.4V for two, etc. 

Here's what I look for:

At the very bottom of this page, you'll get this answer for the V10R, in the form of the line "Working voltage: 0.9~4.2V", which means that it's compatible with a single RCR123 (or 14500 with the extender): http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201012/46.html

For the 4sevens Mini 123, the answer is on this page, look for the line that describes the battery voltage: http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=2045

Do that with any other light you're curious about. Best to be able to answer the question for yourself, using the manufacturer's recommendation, rather than trust us lot


----------

